# best way to do water changes in 75 gal tank?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

I have within te past few weeks set up my 75 gallon tank. I live in the bottom floor of an apartment building and right now the only way I know how to do water changes is to use the gravel vaccume to take the water out(5 gallons at a time in buckets), and then fill the same buckets up with the new water and dump the water in the tank. The problems are 1) the top of the tank sits above my shoulders, so I have to step up on a chair to do these things and it's a real workout because I'm a very tiny woman. and 2) I would get smething to attach to an outside faucet, but there isn't one that I can see on my side of the building. Also the kitchen sink faucet is really small and I don't know of any adapters. is there maybe a better way I can do this? The way I am doing it seems really primitive and it deterrs me away from doing my water changes like I should. Thanks! *c/p*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you.

I don't do water changes.


woopsies perhaps that does help.*old dude

There is a python thing to help.

also you can use a faucet adapter with clear tubing and just run the tube over to the tank.


----------



## jdaniel (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a python to change a 90 gallon reef tank. An adapter screws on to the sink or other faucet and you use it to suck out water and dirt and then use it to fill the tank back up with water. Even my 5' 100 lb. wife can use it.....


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

use a python system, you hook it to your faucet and it pulls water out and when you get what amount of water out, you can reverse it adn fill it back up, really easy and no mess or water spilled on your floors, fosterandsmith has somthing simular to it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Aqueon makes a water changer kit. They also sell the faucet adapter as an extra item you can get. To pull water out, I just start a siphon and put the hose end outside.

Aquarium Maintenance and Water Changes: Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Great thanks for your responses, I will be sure to look into getting one


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

After reading this thread, I just bought one! Thanks all!
Oh, Beaslbob, I tried to find some information about your system, but could only find bits and pieces. Can you send me some info?


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

You could just have a plastic trash can and use that gravel vac to suck the water out then use a header or pump to place the new water back into the tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Even if you don't go for no water changes, like beaslbob, having plants in your tank does mean you can do less frequent and smaller water changes.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I plan to have my tank planted, but right now I'm having ammonia problems and the plants would die anyway, but I also don't have a light fixture for my 75 gal yet... it's a work in progress lol


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Manafel said:


> I plan to have my tank planted, but right now I'm having ammonia problems and the plants would die anyway, but I also don't have a light fixture for my 75 gal yet... it's a work in progress lol



Let's see here. You have no plants and you have ammonia. Gee that should be a big big hint. *old dude


(plants rapidily consume ammonia when present for their nitrogen)


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

He/she has no light.....*whip*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

baeya said:


> After reading this thread, I just bought one! Thanks all!
> Oh, Beaslbob, I tried to find some information about your system, but could only find bits and pieces. Can you send me some info?


I'll give you the thumb nail right here.


add 1" peat moss (canadian sphagum peat moss 1'x1'x3' plastic wrapped cubes for $11 or so, no fertz added)

add water to top of the peat.

level peat, clean tank.

repeat for 1" play sand (50 pound bag for $3)

Repeat for pc select (from pro choice contact them for local supplier, 50 pound bag for $8) ( can use gravel as well but I like the pc select).

add (10g tank) 4-6 bunches of anacharis, 4-6 vals, 4-6 small potted types (swords, crypts) and a single amazon sword)

fill tank with water poured over a dish.

wait one week.

add 1 fish (male live bearer or neon (or other) tetra))

wait one week with no food added.

add 2 female live bearers or 4 more of the other fish.

start feeding 1 flake per day.


Any questions?

Oh yea no filter no circulation (air stones), no water changes. Just top off evaporative water with water from a commonly used cold water faucet that has bee ran for a minute or so.

Lighting 1.5-2 watts per gallon of 6500k. from smaller tanks I use the spiral fourescent replacements for incadescent (use actual wattage not incadescent equilivants). For 4' long tanks I use utility shop light fixtures. 2- 32w 6500k tubes are ~$6 and the fixture is around $10 or so.

If it gets cloudy or algae kill the lights and stop feeding for a few days untill it clears.

that's about it and it is very similiar to the dianna walstad (spelling) method.

my .02


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

the only light that my tank gets is from the ceiling fan that is in the middle of the room. if there is a plant that can survive such a small amount of light, I would get one


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Java moss probably would, it seems to grow anywhere! Does the room have a window? I had java moss growing in a tank with no light in a dark corner of a room, it grew slow but it looked pretty happy, I was impressed.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would focus on a light pretty soon.Until then,java moss and java fern will grow in very little light.They wont grow fast but they will live.Just be sure its some light and not none.

I change my water very primitively.I use a large bucket and siphon the water into that.Takes about three loads,over the course of about two hours as I drain mine slow.Then I have a smaller bucket,about three gallons.I fill this and prop it on top of the tank or on a shelf above(Im a small woman too,but it builds muscles lol)and let this slowly drain back into the tank.The fact its a smaller bucket and it drains slow makes it easier as I am the one doing all the lifting.It gives you breathers in between.

I like my slow primitive method,no sloshing of water and the fish dont even know whats going on.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I change my water very primitively.I use a large bucket and siphon the water into that.Takes about three loads,over the course of about two hours as I drain mine slow.Then I have a smaller bucket,about three gallons.I fill this and prop it on top of the tank or on a shelf above(Im a small woman too,but it builds muscles lol)and let this slowly drain back into the tank.The fact its a smaller bucket and it drains slow makes it easier as I am the one doing all the lifting.It gives you breathers in between.
> 
> I like my slow primitive method,no sloshing of water and the fish dont even know whats going on.


lol, small tank people with small tank ways. You'd go this route for about 2wks with a 75g tank.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

so.. what i did to change mine was I have a pond water pump... i found it in my Fathers Garage LOL. i use a hose to drain it into a bucket then i fill a toat back up with water prolly 20 gallons worth attach hose to the pump and reverse flow.. However after reading this im changing my ways... LOL Thanks guys!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of Java moss. it will not grow for me.. AT ALL.. i have a 65G 146 watts of light Co2 and nothing... just all turns brown... however i apparently left some in a 30G in the basement with no filter or lights the tank had like 3 inches of water as it was going to be used soon and in 3 weeks i return to set up the tank i have freakn java moss... Now by in the basement i mean ZERO light there is no windows or anything LOL.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> lol, small tank people with small tank ways. You'd go this route for about 2wks with a 75g tank.


Well, if my land lady would give me her 75,I would find out,lol.Until then,Ill live with my small tank ways,haha.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a patio door that I always leave open to provide some kind of light to the tank, but they are on opposite sides of the room. I'll try getting some java moss and plants. Thanks for the info!


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Beaslbob, for the information. I have a 20 gallon tank that is empty right now, I may try that soon. I will probably need a few questions answered when I do give it a try, though.....


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> lol, small tank people with small tank ways. You'd go this route for about 2wks with a 75g tank.


I do it that way for 3 55's. Will do it that way when my 75 is up and running. Will NOT do it that way when the other 35 (maybe it's 65 can't remember) tanks are up and running in the fish room.

When I had 20 tanks in my last house I did water changes with the bucket. But to fill them up I ran the water through a carbon filter and that had a small diameter tubing I added to it. The tubing was from a plant watering deal that hooked up to the faucet. I cut that end and ran it to the filter instead with a valve.
Haven't seen it for sale in a long time. 

Never understood why people use water to empty tanks when gravity is your best friend. Use it to start the flow then let gravity take over. Less waste and expense.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

One quick question: if I buy the python pump and adaptor, how do I pick up the debris off of the bottom of my tank without sucking all of my sand out with a garden hose? Should I just use my gravel cleaner to pick it up beforehand?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> lol, small tank people with small tank ways. You'd go this route for about 2wks with a 75g tank.


lol, I'm still using a bucket on my 3 tanks 15, 30 and 90 gallons. I'm not a small woman, which helps .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> lol, I'm still using a bucket on my 3 tanks 15, 30 and 90 gallons. I'm not a small woman, which helps .


I used the bucket method for my 29, 75, and 125 for a while. When I got the second 125, it just became too much of a pain although I loved the exercise. I use buckets, I just don't trickle flow anything that take hours to complete. I do 50-65% water changes every week and load in 80g of RO water by bucket. Lifting a 5g bucket to the rim of the tank is a joy.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

True, I don't slow trickle either.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to lift 5 gal buckets full of flowers and water all day at my work, so you could imagine why I didn't like the way I was previously doing it


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*taking notes* I'm also a primitive, and very messy, water changer. I have a rubbermaid tub that holds 10 gal. I siphon water out into it, scootch it across the floor to the door sloshing along the way, dump out door, repeat til the amount of water i need is out, then fill in kitchen sink and slosh back into the living room and siphon it back in. It's a VERY messy process and I hate it. lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Summer, you definitely need the one of the water changer kits. A powerhead can move the water to your tank.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

I got my python water changing thingy! YAY!! It works great! I actually enjoyed doing my PWC! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll save mine for you next week


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I'll save mine for you next week



LOL!! Hmmmm...... How many tanks do you have????


----------

